
Common Typography Mistakes: Apostrophes Versus Quotation Marks | Tips - obilgic
http://webdesignledger.com/tips/common-typography-mistakes-apostrophes-versus-quotation-marks
======
ggchappell
There are some good points here, I suppose, but the writer seems to be
inconsistent. The title contrasts apostrophes with quotation marks, while the
first image contrasts the prime symbol with quotes, seemingly indicating that
the apostrophe and the closing single quote look the same.

The text of the article appears to agree first with one, and then with the
other.

It is my understanding that the image has it right; the apostrophe is
identical in appearance with the closing single quote (in English usage),
while the prime symbol is something different. The two got confused, because
typewriter keyboards and the basic ASCII set only included the straight marks,
not the opening/closing curved pairs.

